# Album



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I finally figured out how to add an album I put some that I haven't shared yet. It's under Pat bailey(Oregon Artist)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your work. I greatly admire a good watercolor artist. I think if I was to take up painting I would concentrate on watercolor. I have done a few pieces years and years ago and I enjoyed it even though I didn't know what I was doing. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, I have only been painting for 2 years but feel I'm starting to get it


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Really nice work Pat.


----------

